# Finally found some sheeps !!!



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

I can catch 'em.....IF I am where they are  Got my groove back in 2 hours with these 4 and headed back in morning first light to get my 10 -15 and call it done for sheeps for a while. There are only 3 of us, and we try to eat a variety of fish each season so we don't really load up on more than about 15-20 lbs of fillets per species. still have mangrove/whiting and some red snapper left from end of 2017 season to eat, then let the spring come on !!!
If I get my 10-15 tomorrow I'l post pics and exact locations and methods. :thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

WTG some good ones.


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Good job and nice fish. Were these combat fishing as well?


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep regarding combat fishing  It is what is eh ? Going to stay in the boat for the next couple trips, then hang around my side of the farm here in Navarre doin my pier and surf thing here  Sooooo many places to fish and sooo darn lil time !!!!! Saturday it's back to the jetties and 2 new spots some nice guys gave me at the "front lines" lol !! I still cannot get my ghost shrimps to stay alive....more will be revealed hopefully


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Find a sawmill or a wood shop of some sort. Cabinet shop or architectural millwork or whatever. Get a contractor bag full of sawdust from them. Make a pile in the shade and let it get rained on. Put that in a coffee can or appropriately sized bucket if a coffee can is too small. Go to the bait shop and ask that they drain them. Place them in the sawdust. Keep them cool but do not let fresh water from ice melting touch them (I am going to assume it's chlorine or flouride that kills them but who knows - eh?).

They will appear dead but will perk right up when you dig them out and use them.


----------

